
Panthers on the Prowl in London - amanuensis
https://quadrant.org.au/magazine/2019/01-02/panthers-on-the-prowl-in-london/
======
CalChris
This brought _Portrait of a Lady_ to mind. Although Gilbert Osmond is an
American ex-pat, Lord Warburton isn't. While the parallel isn't exact, the era
James describes is.

